# tele photo lens



## jaimin100 (Sep 16, 2014)

hello guys, just found this telephoto lens which is manually focused canu tell me is it woth it for nikon d5100??
Bower SLY500PN High-Power 500mm f/8 Telephoto Lens for Nikon
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057R27...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2014)

no way...forget it...glass lens are difficult to handle, poor in quality


----------



## jaimin100 (Sep 16, 2014)

ohh buddy is it really hard ???


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2014)

yaah and quality is bad...its just not worth considering bro...better to get a 7k tamron 70-300 di ld then that


----------

